# Hobbit House in the Cotswolds - Update



## neill (Jan 23, 2010)

I first posted 'Hobbit House in the Cotswolds' in May last year (see link below), it was my first post! 

The Link [ame]http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?t=11187[/ame]


I have been back a number of times, with friends over the year and all who have see it agree that it is a magical place. I went back again last week is see how the place had weathered after the snow. Well here are a few pics as an update.


















And inside...






















As you can see the 'Hobbit House' is in a great shape.

Enjoy, and let me know what you think.
Neill


----------



## Exploretime (Jan 23, 2010)

Amazing, i remember your last report on this place. I want to live there!!! Well nice mate.


----------



## ArtfulDodger (Jan 23, 2010)

Excellent! looked at your original post. I love stuff like this!! Thank for posting its a real work of art


----------



## kevsy21 (Jan 23, 2010)

wow very unusual,he must have been some eccentric,great pics


----------



## djrich (Jan 24, 2010)

I still can't get over this place, amazing!


----------



## krisan (Jan 24, 2010)

what a beautiful place!


----------



## tonypony (Jan 24, 2010)

I am glad to see the place has survived the snow well and it's hand created magnificence.


----------



## daddybear (Jan 24, 2010)

what an interesting place!awesome infact.


----------



## Foxylady (Jan 24, 2010)

Great to see it's still looking so good. It just wows me everytime I see it! 
Cheers for the update, Neill.


----------



## Jormungard (Feb 3, 2010)

Where exactly is this place? I'm having trouble finding it, you said near Chedgrow but I can't spot it on Google Earth (assuming it's not too young to be on there?!)


Thanks


----------



## Pincheck (Feb 3, 2010)

i must have missed this last time round facinating little looking place


----------



## WhiteRabbit (Feb 3, 2010)

Now this, I like... Shall have to seek out next time I'm near that way. Lovely


----------



## hnmisty (Feb 3, 2010)

Me and my mum plan on trying to find this place when I'm next home...I may happen to move in! 
Can't believe what mean old sods the council were to stop him building, it really is a work of art!


----------



## The Pirate (Feb 5, 2010)

Awsome.....


----------

